# Dulci Again.



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Found Dulci in boys have of the Explorer. All 3 big boys were at her. 

Must have squeezed thru the pan. I just changed the wire floors round so there is no hole there anymore.

**** **** of a rat.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh wow...I can't believe you.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Its like an FN cage so slipping under the pan is relativly simple. 

But like i said i just moved all the wire floors round. So its impossible now


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

So...let me see. Your girl who despreatley needed a vet, and who wasn't pregnant at all, could possibly have a horrible infection, may now be pregnant for real?! This is your fault! You should have moved the wire floors around to begin with! Agh. I feel really bad for your poor little girlie. 
Keep us updated...for her sake.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have to say, I agree with 2boys.

Sorry, Beanie. But this should never of happened.

You should seriously consider an e-spay. God knows what's wrong with your girl already.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You say it's now impossible for them to get to eachother, but now may be too late. You really should have ensured that was VERY secure before the rats were in there!! Poor Dulci.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I asked on here and they said just having the pan over would stop them. But apparently not.

e-spay is not an option for two reasons.

1) Nice and simple - I dont like abortion in any sense of the word.

2) Cant afford a surgey.




She has been to the vet. He says shes fine. So chill about that. She probably was pregnant but reabsorbed or something.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

So, you can't afford an e-spay but you can afford a new cage, $70 of hammocks and still say on another thread you have enough of a fund for emergencies?

I cannot for the life of me fathom how this logic works


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You shouldn't have just took someones word for it. I'd have made sure it was ok and very very secure, it is kind of important!! If you can't afford the surgery, then can you afford a litter of babies?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

$70 included shipping. Cage was ordered ages ago and was a nessecity.

As i said i have a basic vet fund. I do not think that an animal so small should be put through drastic surgeries. Therefore i do not budget for them.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

SHE WASN'T PREGNANT!!! You don't get THAT pregnant and then finally re-absorb them! Your vet; is inexperienced, misjudges critical conditions, and DOESN'T KNOW WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT! Get a new vet.
I am probably one of the most pro-life people you would ever talk to, but I mean come one! This poor rat it old, very ill, and possibly pregnant! And guess what's worse? It's your fault for not making sure of the situation!

I'm sorry for getting heated on this thread...but that poor old girl. :[


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

If she has babies i will look after them till 5 weeks then i know a vet student who will take them on at the college.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*sigh* you even ASKED how to proof the cage so this wouldn't happen. you knew how easy this can happen and yet... heck, when you first got the cage you popped them all in there, boys and girls in their own sections sure, but opened all the doors at the same time while you stepped back and took pictures... 

honestly, i HIGHLY doubt one person here that read your last pregnancy scare turn serious health issue that was not adressed will have one ounce of sympathy for you. and likely you are going to be reemed some bad for this stupid act. 

thankfully we don't have to go through that as you have the information on caring for a pregnancy from your last scare with it and you already know the majority stance on letting this possible pregnancy go to term. ethical issues aside, this is a high risk pregnancy and can very well come down to the life of your rat vs your moral pride. do as you see fit, but don't expect support in this matter. 

smarten up and take better care of your rats. 

locked


----------

